# Two seniors in California



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Bless their heartts...

Permission to cross post!

Very sad, these two older Maltese ended up at the shelter after thier owner died and the rest of the family did not want them!

Pipsy the female is 12 years old and 6.8 pounds Snowflake the male is 15 years old and 12 pounds..........

The shelter says they are both very sweet and seem to be in good health except they have developed a cough since thay have been there and are being treated for it.


City of Los Angeles West Valley Animal Shelter 
Chatsworth, CA 
(888) 452-7381 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...01307&mtf=1 Pipsy









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13101308 Snowflake


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, oh my gosh... :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so sad... I can't believe family members just turned in these poor ones to the shelter. I am praying fervently that someone rescues them.

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad! :smcry: I hope they both find a new home soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor babies. I find it especially sad when the seniors end up homeless.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh God, these poor little dears! I can't believe anyone would just turn these precious little ones into a shelter after the owners death... wouldn't they want to hold on or be sure they had good homes, knowing that is what the owner would want? If nothing else but out of respect!? .. what is wrong with people!!?
The environment in the shelter is probably detrimental to their health..I pray they get out before they get really sick....or worse!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh. :crying:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732226


> Oh God, these poor little dears! I can't believe anyone would just turn these precious little ones into a shelter after the owners death... wouldn't they want to hold on or be sure they had good homes, knowing that is what the owner would want? If nothing else but out of respect!? .. what is wrong with people!!?
> The environment in the shelter is probably detrimental to their health..I pray they get out before they get really sick....or worse![/B]



I can't believe it either. What an slap in the face to their loved one!
Poor babies. :smcry:


----------



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Feb 22 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732176


> Bless their heartts...
> 
> Permission to cross post!
> 
> ...


Just a littlle more help for those interested in these two:

You can also go to Los Angeles Animal Services site: laanimalsevices.com

Pipsy Impound # A1007435 & Snowflake# A1007437
You will need these numbers.....A little grooming wouldn't hurt while they're at the shelter wouldn't hurt. Hopefully they have them together since Snowflake is neutered! GodBless little Angels :innocent:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

God, I wish I could take these two. It just breaks my heart and weighs on my mind. Really, how long do they have to live and shouldn't they be in a loving home for the remainder of their little lives. I have been needling my hubby something terrible. I pray someone adopts these two soon. The site itself does not give any info on them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, those poor babies! I can't imagine them in a shelter! :crying: 

I love the seniors. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone contacted Deb (3maltmom)? I'm sure she'd be able to do something for them. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:shocked: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Look, they cleaned these sweet babies up and they look precious. I pray they will be adopted together soon. Click on their links to see the new pictures.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bless their poor hearts, they should be living in a loving home not at a shelter. :crying: What little sweethearts they are. :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I just saw this post and called. They are both still there. I feel so bad for them. Bless their hearts it makes me want to cry... :crying: :crying:


----------

